# Nemo the shark fisherman old joe the 20' plus hammerhead



## draw88 (Mar 18, 2009)

any old pier fisherman remember those days


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah I guess better than you do.......... The old man was Elmo Horine and joe was a little over 15ft when the coast guard killed him because the fisherman fed him and they were afraid he would attack a swimmer. Use to spend alot of time on that matchstick pier. Joe Seely was the shack man and you could shark fish at night.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

I don't recall Nemo, but I remeber "Ol Joe" the shark and "Ol Joe "the man very well. I can see him vividly when his nephew Donnie Rozier gets to cutting up. Donnie's laugh would make you swear it was Joe himself...


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

First saw Elmo fighting a shark on the old Navarre pier in 1967


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I fished that pier almost dailythe summer before hurricane Fredrick. What great times, Old Joe the hammerhead, "Joe Seely was the shack" We called him the Mayor ofPensacola Beach, he is Wes and Donny Roziers Uncle.The stories he used to tell us were priceless........... Great memories,,,,,,,, :clap


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

I was a kid then starting out fishing on the old wooden Pier. I remember Old Joe Seely Allowing surfers to go& jump off the pier to surf. he was very smart when it came to making money, Even on winter rough days. He would let us kids fish for free because he would keep our "Dads" at the Shack drinking beer all day long. He majically would create a crowd& bussines on the worst of days.I miss him greatly . Does anyone remember Old George that lived on or under the pier? I owe who i am today because of that old wooden pier & the people I met as a kid on that pier. Navarre pier also. Thanks to all I've met over the last 37 years pier fishing!:clap:bowdown The best fishermen in the area came from pier fishing!:clap


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I remember Elmo very well. He had told me at one time that he had caught over 500 sharks larger than 6ft. long. One of his best kept secrets was using a live jack crevalle for shark bait. He told me that he had never put one out without hanging a shark. I got to witness this on several accounts.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Spent alot of time fishing with Mo and Roddy Pate. Use to spend fall weekends at the pier and Ft Pickens listening to Elmo tell lies and waiting on a run...........


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Bump


----------



## e polk (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello out there. Thats the stuff that made me sit on the beach and the piers all my life. Does any one have any pics? I am the guy(Earnie Polk)who caught the 700lb mako off navare beach. I have been told Elmo caught a smallgreat white off navare pier in the 60s. Any pics will do of any of Elmo's sharks. Since I have caught my mako i have met some guys from the southflorida shark club. They have a real intrest in documinting the history of land based shark fishing all over florida. www.southfloridasharkclub.com. Elmo's pics diserve to be there!


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Get in touch With Bill Menges, He was a avid pier fishermen in that era. Did alot of shark fishing offP-bch pier& Navarre. Believe his phone # is Still in the phonebook . WilliamMenges.HeyErnie, Sawyou fish alot off Navarre when P-bch pier was down! That Zodiac would go out of site & would never comeback till late & never empty handed.:bowdown


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Ernie, 

Elmo told me that he caught a great white that weighed 247lbs. I never saw the shark but I know he was on the PJC TV show back then and had the jaws with him. Some say it was a mako????? But Elmo told me it was a great white. He said that when they were trying to tail rope the shark it was snapping at the pier pilings.

Mike P.


----------



## cram1 (Oct 21, 2007)

I haven't posted in along time but this post brings back alot of memories. My dad, Luke and his friend Furman use to shark fish every weekend on the pier. Late 50's and 60's. **** Dog would show up to drink beer, not much on shark fishing but the man could catch a pomp with the best of them. I remember Old Joe well but he was closer to 19' and showed up like clock work every year. He wasn't much for humans but he sure liked a bloody bonita. Dad hooked a Tiger on Friday night around 8PM and after wearing out 3 men they beached him around 2AM on Saturday. Estimated weight at 900 plus. And the Ling, didn't call them Cobia back then, used to come in by the hundreds. I could go on with the stories about Joe Seely, ****, Frank, Pete, George, and all the other old Salts who fished the Pier but it's just good to remember those old memories. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Cram, I remeber showing up one Sat morning and there being a huge Tiger Shark on the beach west of the shack. The Island Authority had hired a wrecker to drag it off before the crowds got there... Probably aro 1960-62...Might well have been your Dad's...


----------



## cram1 (Oct 21, 2007)

If I can remember that far back, You are right about that. It believe it was a wrecker from Skippers Gulf Station. I'm pretty sure it was 1961. We had moved to the beach that summer so we could fish everyday. Lived at the Surf and Sand cottages.


----------



## e polk (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey if any of yall have some good pics of land basedshark fishermen and there catches they would go well with the rest of the history of the sport. Been trying to get in touch with Roddie. Maybe he will awnser his phone when he feels better. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## shipoke (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes, Im 55 and remember ole Joe, a large docile Hammerhead the Coast Guard took out as he was preceived as a threat to tourism. Correct me, but I remember they shot him from a helicopter?

Shipoke


----------



## sissylou (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello back to you...Elmo was my grandfather and I would really appreciate pictures. I only have one picture. I didnt grow up 'with' him and I only got to see him a couple of times. I did however hear some of his stories.


----------



## team shark fever (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Mike this is Will from the SFSC and I was wondering if you have any information where I could try and contact any of Elmo's living relatives and see if they have any of his old shark fishing pictures including the great white picture,the 15 foot hammerhead pic etc,etc,.Thank you.


----------



## P'Cola Osprey (Jul 20, 2019)

King Crab, yes, I remember George. Before he lost his maintenance job at PSOLA, he lived in a one room makeshift apartment rental on the corner of 16th Ave and La Rua. When I was young, every weekend my father would drive George and I to the PB pier. George was a kind sole, always willing to lend advice, share a pier fishing story from his extensive travels. Many people misunderstood and failed to appreciate George; however, he was a decent human being, and a fisherman among fishermen. Even to this day, almost 50 years later, I think of George often.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I have an old Pensacola Magazine somewhere with some neat pictures of Cobia and a Spotted Ray. Probably from the late 50’s I’ll try to find it.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I remember old Joe well. He was well known to all us surfers. People would be on the pier screaming " get out of the water, there a big shark". If we looked around and saw Joe, we stayed surfing, because Joe kept the other sharks out of the area..so we thought.
I understood that a deputy showing off for some female tourists shot Joe and blinded him in his left eye...which caused Joe to start getting too close to the beach around the swimmers. 

I also remember throwing at ling off the pier and having the guys fishing for kings tell me not to throw at those sh**-eaters because it interfered with king fishing.


----------



## nelebell (Mar 15, 2012)

I remember Elmo. I fished the pier some in the 60s and this brought some good memories.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Spent many a day on that pier. Good memories


----------



## Hoo2 (Jul 31, 2017)

I remember old Elmo Horine well. We fished with and around him a lot in the late 70's. Also remember "throwing" shark bait way out off the old pier. Good memories.


----------

